# New SuperSix Design Coming Soon ?



## JoeOxfordCT (Jun 6, 2009)

I have heard some rumors that the SuperSix Hi-Mod will undergo some frame modifications/upgrades....and that the new frame will be ridden at the Giro. 

I was contemplating doing the Cannondale frame upgrade program to upgrade my 2010 CAAD9 to either a CAAD10 or SuperSix Hi-Mod but now this adds a wrinkle....not sure what I'm going to do at this point.

Anyone hearing anything ??


----------



## krtassoc (Sep 23, 2005)

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=240923


----------



## JoeOxfordCT (Jun 6, 2009)

Thanks !
Just found this too....although it confirms the new frame it doesn't give any details on it.

http://road.cc/content/news/32416-u...ale-supersix-evo-theres-new-pinarello-way-too


----------



## zhucelun789 (Apr 6, 2011)

I was contemplating doing the Cannondale frame upgrade program to upgrade my 2010 CAAD9 to either a CAAD10 or SuperSix Hi-Mod but now this adds a wrinkle....not sure what I'm going to do at this point.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Get the Super Six and be done over with I don't prefer the Evo new version.


----------



## prunepit (Nov 19, 2006)

I wanted to order a 58cm SS hi-hod with red but they couldnt get one in till mid June! With that wait ill see what the new frame looks like or get something else. Zamboni how do you know enough about the new frame not to like it already? let me in on the info so i could either wait on it or look elsewhere


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

I don't have any inside info but if the rumors is true 2012 Super Six has a skinny BB how is that going to stack up with current version ? Just like system six vs. super six frame comparison most people still prefer the old system frame because of aluminum BB & rear triangle, some time new frame does not offer the same ride compliance & stiffness as the old one.Get your order in and wait for the frame and size 58cm should not be a problem at all.


----------



## prunepit (Nov 19, 2006)

Mid June,thats when the lies would probably start. I wont wait that long,half the season is over at that point.If I wait that long I might as well wait a little longer for a 2012. Going to look at a other bikes today. Thats to bad,I really like the supersix. Just to add it was a month ago I asked to order the supersix and after 2 weeks they said it would be June


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

I've waited 8 months for my Super six to arrive and Jun delivery is not that far out, it's worth the wait.


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

Went to my lbs today. No CAAD10's and Supers on the racks. Only Synapes and CAAD8's. Its gotta suck for whoever is trying to warranty a frame right now.


----------



## mike25f (Mar 24, 2009)

I'm in the same boat you guys are in. My SS-hi mod 09 cracked at the head tube, that was 3 weeks ago and they told me it won't be until mid June until I see an new one.


----------



## ainsy (Aug 24, 2008)

mike25f said:


> I'm in the same boat you guys are in. My SS-hi mod 09 cracked at the head tube, that was 3 weeks ago and they told me it won't be until mid June until I see an new one.


Mike are they going to give you a 2011 SS HM or "normal" mod as warranty?


----------



## mike25f (Mar 24, 2009)

super six hi mod team edition. I have the team edition now or I should say did. They said that was one reason I have to wait so long


----------

